# IBS and Sinus Pain? I'm new need help please.



## RobynHurts (May 12, 2011)

Hello board members, I am new to this forum but not to IBS.. I have a question and I wonder of anyone else has this happen, if you know why and what to do about it? I've had IBS C for many years.. Actually it rotates between C and D.. I start with the constant going going going and then suddenly nothing.. Can't go at all, then the bloating, nausea, indigestion etc set in.. I have noticed in the last year that when my IBS kicks up which is always once a month I get HORRIBLE sinus pain.. Sometimes having a bowel movement relieves the sinus pain but other times it makes the sinus pain worse.. I also have other stomach issue's as well such as GERD, Hiatal Hernia etc but this ONLY happens when my IBS kicks up... It has started tonight, I can't go and now I have horrible stabbing pain in my right eye and right side of my nose. Im sorry if this is gross but if I pass wind the sinus pain gets worse, if I eat something the sinus pain gets worse. This will go on for DAYS until my IBS settles down.. I have food allergies to wheat and pineapple so it's not anything I'm eating because I know what to avoid. I also don't have celiac disease... Does ANYONE experience this? If so can you give me some insight? I'm so lost. Doctors look at me like I have 3 heads but I seriously don't know how much longer I can handle this.. Thank you so much for reading my post.


----------



## RobynHurts (May 12, 2011)

Wow...Not one reply.. Thanks ever so much for ALL the support.. Guess I"ll move onto somewhere else where there really is support.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

The boards are sometimes pretty quiet at weekends with people doing their own thing so don't expect automatic replies to your questions. And not everyone is from the same part of world so different people are on at different times. Anyway I'm also IBS-C and wake up every morning with a sore throat and sometimes sinus pain on top of it. I was told that the sore throat was due to acid reflux but now I'm not so sure as I don't have any other symptoms. I seem to constantly get sick with colds, sore throats and UTIs all of which flare up with my IBS.It might be that you have developed some food intolerances and that this is causing the sinus pain? The York food intolerance test has some pretty good reviews.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

em's right about the board...personally, i try to read the boards every day but i don't have the time to read every new topic every day.sorry about all your pain. and i know what you mean about the docs looking at you like you have three heads...i've had ibs-c for many many years and sinus headaches for almost as long. although in my case the two don't seem related. although stress(for me) makes them both worse. and pain from ibs-c makes all my other pains (arthritis, back, headaches etc) worse..but when i read your post i did think of this--for the last few years i've been reading a number of articles saying that sinus headaches might actually be migraine headaches. and in my case, i think this might be true. i mentioned it to my doc though and i got the "three heads" reaction from him that you described.but here's some links--just in case they are any help to you: http://www2.timesdispatch.com/lifestyles/2011/may/15/tdflair04-wellness-that-quotsinus-headachequot-cou-ar-1032910 http://www.webmd.com/migraines-headaches/news/20030318/sinus-headache-symptoms-migrainegood luck--hope you can find some relief...or at least an understanding doc..


----------



## jinx50 (May 14, 2011)

There is a post I've read an old one about studies that connect gas to brain fog. I connected the dots a long time a go from gut to brain. I get a sinus headache also when I get constipated. But I also get it when the weather changes. I don't know if I have any advice to give Robyn except I have a thread that tells how I got control of my gas, C&D. Other than that I just always treated the headache as any other sinus head ache, with sinus meds and ice where the pain is sometimes cause I can't take sinus meds at night or I can't sleep.Here is the link to my post, Whats working for me http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/138591-working-for-me-so-far/I'll see if i can find the gas/brainfog one


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Hello Robyn,I wonder if that colostrum would help you with both sinus pain and the ibs attacks. Here is a link and more info on it: http://www.imutek.com/benefits.htmInteresting link between both that you have noticed. This colostrum that the gal was talking about the other day on the forum for relieving constipation is also a super immune booster for the body which could be just what your body is requesting with the sinus attacks. You have been suffering from ibs for years and not having any help is a tragedy. Good thing you have found this forum and can look for some new ideas to help you back on the path to good health for life. I admire you, Robyn, for seeking out new answers and understand completely your frustrations. That is to be expected and is normal. Thanks for writing in as this gives me the idea to give some of the colostrum I am buying tomorrow to my daughter who is dealing with chronic sinus related issues. I also like the idea that your body can utilize colostrum even if you must have a dairy-free life. Increasing your dairy-free acidophilus intake, also found in health food stores, may help alleviate some of your symptoms as well. Keep in touch Robyn and let everyone know what is working for you. Best wishes, Gail


----------



## adichase (Jun 24, 2011)

RobynHurts said:


> Hello board members, I am new to this forum but not to IBS.. I have a question and I wonder of anyone else has this happen, if you know why and what to do about it? I've had IBS C for many years.. Actually it rotates between C and D.. I start with the constant going going going and then suddenly nothing.. Can't go at all, then the bloating, nausea, indigestion etc set in.. I have noticed in the last year that when my IBS kicks up which is always once a month I get HORRIBLE sinus pain.. Sometimes having a bowel movement relieves the sinus pain but other times it makes the sinus pain worse.. I also have other stomach issue's as well such as GERD, Hiatal Hernia etc but this ONLY happens when my IBS kicks up... It has started tonight, I can't go and now I have horrible stabbing pain in my right eye and right side of my nose. Im sorry if this is gross but if I pass wind the sinus pain gets worse, if I eat something the sinus pain gets worse. This will go on for DAYS until my IBS settles down.. I have food allergies to wheat and pineapple so it's not anything I'm eating because I know what to avoid. I also don't have celiac disease... Does ANYONE experience this? If so can you give me some insight? I'm so lost. Doctors look at me like I have 3 heads but I seriously don't know how much longer I can handle this.. Thank you so much for reading my post.


----------



## adichase (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Robyn, I cant tell you how excited i am to read your post. I have been diagnosed with IBS for about 3 mths. Lately, i have been feeling sinus pressure. At first i thought i was just having anxiety.....but yesterday i my teeth hurt, with cheeks hurt and nose hurting. This is all sinus. I am reading alot that people are suffering from ibs symptoms and sinus together...... have you heard from your doctor again? I go tomorrow, and i just hope they dont look at me like im crazy. Any advice for me? My concern is how much weight im loosing.... back hurts, lack of appetite,....i just want to feel good! THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## Zippy87 (May 10, 2016)

Robyn Hurts, I am so glad i found your post. I have the same problem. i have had two sinus surgery and still no relieve from headaches and sinus infections. I have noticed that my constipation does effect draining of my sinus. If anyone out there has any ideas please share. I am taking Linzess, but have not have the results I hope for. Have tired probotics, LBS II from Natures Sunshine and have had little results. Diet and exercise and water is all my doctor will say. I think if i drink one more glass of water, i will explode!.


----------



## Cheeta_Buddha (Apr 3, 2017)

Robyn, Yes, I have this exact problem, gut issues, and sinus issues and they seem to be connected. I have dealt with them for more than 5 years. During this time, my ability to work, and think has gone down. Doctors I have seen dismiss that there is a connection. But I can see that when my gut is inflamed, so are my sinuses. I have done CAT scans, MRIs, Allergy tests, celiac tests, and all else you can image. I have been to about dozen or so specialists and doctors, allopathic, homeopathic, naturopathic, Chinese, and so on. Nothing really helped. I have done all kinds of diets with low FODMAP being the most recent one. Slight improvements but no luck.

About 2 months ago, I ran into this guy close to my house who sells organic juices and puts some scoops of internal cleanser in them. Last week might have been the first time I have felt not so sick, and that is without the use of pain meds. I am beginning to heal and will stick with this guy for a while and see if he can make it go away, whatever I have. I have seen people at his shop from as far away as from Dallas coming to visit him. He has a not so great web site but should give you contact info if you want to follow this lead. it's http://greenlineorganic.com. (he is a simple Chinese medicine man who paid someone who built a shitty website, but don't let the looks of the site stop you from investigating it). Since I started to get better I have started to bring many of my other friends to him. Now I go every day to his shop and get a glass of juice with his stuff in it. The best $9 I spend every day.

All the best.

---

@ Zippy I am sorry your surgeries didn't help. I also saw a top otolaryngologist at Evergreen Hospital who recommended immediate sinus surgery as my sinuses were full of puss and inflamed. I was too afraid and almost went for it, but didn't. My sinuses in the last months have 95% healed. I still have a slight pressure on the nose bridge but I can see it's getting better. Check out Mr. Kwang. I am in Seattle area. Either come down here or call him and see if he can help.


----------

